# Lake Victoria under water.



## Craigthor (Jan 9, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what Lake Victoria looks like under water? Pics? When I set my tank up I would like it to be close to what it looks like.

Craig


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There are sandy areas, weeded areas, rocky areas.... and everything in between... just like most VERY large lakes. Most of the fish available are rock fish though, so you can just set it up like a Malawi setting.


----------



## dementedarego (May 8, 2008)

Your best bet would be to pick a species and then study up. LEarn where they live and in what conditions, Then set your tank up and buy your fish. Chris


----------



## jb1edlover (Mar 21, 2005)

Honestly, Unless you have wild caught fish, your fish probably don't know what living conditions its supposed to live in... most breeders use "bare" bottom tanks because they are easier to clean. If you try to make the habitat "life like" its mostly for your viewing pleasure. As long as you keep the water clean and do your PH levels etc... the fish won't care if you use rocks, sand, gravel or even empty soda cans as decorations.
IMO


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

Wild caught or tank raised does not matter. I don't think a wild caught fish remembers how it looked where it came from. To me the most important thing is to bring out the instincts and natural behaviors from the fish.

Fish that spawn in sand/mud pits should be given a substrate that is not too sharp or coarse that it will damage the eggs. The substrate should be fine enough that they can filter it out through their gills. Sometimes they will accidently pick up sand/pebbles during mating.

Herbivores such as Ruby Green will display a different more "natural" behavior in planted tanks. They spend a considerable amount of time picking algae off the leaves.

Ambush hunters such as Pyxichromis othostoma also use plants as cover looking for prey.

Even though most of my tanks are breeding tanks I still enjoy observing and studying the fish, so I try to keep my tanks as close to their natural habitat as possible, without going to extremes. It does take a bit of extra effort to keep the tanks clean, and to catch holding females, but in my opinion it's worth it.


----------

